# Merchant Navy 1955 - 1961 Do you know these ships?



## jimmythescot

Hi.
My dad, James Williamson, was on these ships and would love to find old friends and ship mates. Do you recognise them or remember him?


MV English Star 
SS Dahomey Palm
SS Elstree Grange
SS Runic
Timaru Star
MV Beechmore
Loch Loyal
Warwack Castle
Escalanie
Port Brissane
Napier Star
MV Scottish Star
MV Port MacQuarie
Delphic
Araby
MV Thevose
MT Thornaby
Port Launceston
MV Catalina Star
MV Somers Isle
MV Port Quebec
SS Pizarro
Andania
MV Rochester
MV Rowallan Castle
MV Finemore
Beaverdell
Tantallon Castle
MT Columbia Star
Picardy
Sugar Transporter
Paraguay Star
SS Dunedin Star


----------



## Landi

Hi, 

A lot of Blue Star ships, have you tried the Blue Star section in Shipping Companies.

Ian


----------



## Ron Stringer

Jimmy,

If you can add what sort of job he did on board and the dates he was on the ships, that would help jog people's memories. Those that were at sea at that time are getting on in years and memories get a little ragged and need all the prompting they can get.

Good luck


----------



## Cutsplice

Dates your dad was on these ships would help plus his rank or rating, am sure there are a few about who will remember him with the information provided it could be easy to unearth them given a little time.


----------



## tom roberts

I was on the Adania on her maiden voyage as an a.b.I cant remember all the deck crowd it was a long time ago.


----------



## Jason Davis

*Old ship mates...*

Tom....

I was on these ships as an AB on these dates:

"Beechmore" January - March 1959

"Tantallon Castle" Apriil 1959 - October 1959

Sorry, at 72 years of age, I have no recollection of other crew members names.

Hope this helps,

Jason Davis


----------



## China hand

Jimmy, 
Go to the Blue Star Line website, it is very well supported and you just might get some insights/connections.

China hand


----------



## robin

Sailed on the WARWICK CASTLE last passenger voyage as Assistant Carpenter (Chippy) and BEECHMORE as Carpenter. Both in the early 1960s.
Robin.


----------



## jimthehat

Landi said:


> Hi,
> 
> A lot of Blue Star ships, have you tried the Blue Star section in Shipping Companies.
> 
> Ian


NOT a Bank Boat in sight..SAD

jim


----------



## tom roberts

Jim I was also on the Picardy 4.11,59 to 16 1 1960 the Andania was from 21 4 60 to 30 6 1960.


----------



## rob714

Hi Jimmy,

Hope the search is going well!

I too am on the search for some info on my uncles time in the navy - his name is Graham Fiddler & he was a cook in service late 50s early 60s, wonder if his name rings a bell for your dad

Do you have any search tips?

good luck


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

You mention an mv Finemore, but I wonder if that might be a misprint. I sailed on the mv Pinemore in the spring of 1959 - one of the first deep sea ships up the St. Lawrence seaway when it first opened. All the way up to Chicago. the Pinemore was a Furness, Withy ship, and so was I believe the Beechmore. Afraid I can't help you with your Dad's name, however. I am only 73 (tomorrow) but don't recall any names on the Pinemore. Good luck with your hunting!!


----------



## vix

I was on the Loch Loyal December 1958 till March 1959 KGV/Europe/KGV/West Indies/West Coast USA/home to Liverpool. Anchored off Southend Pier Xmas Day in a pea-souper! Vix


----------



## Jacyn Wade

Hi Jimmie,

My father, Ron Wade, sailed on the English Star (May 9-June 22 and July 4-Aug 28/69 and Nov 26/71 to May 9/72) and on the Scottish Star (Aug 23-Nov 29/68). Ask your dad if he remembers Ron Wade, who was the bosun on all these dates, except in 71/71 when he was a mechanic.

Cheers,
Jacyn


----------



## Noel Martin

Hi there, The Delphic & the Runic both Shaw Savill lines sailing to both Aussie & New Zealand in the 50s/60s The Runic came to grief comming from Brisbane south to either Australia or NZ but it hit a reef no loss of life but a stuffed ship. And the Delphic was lock in the Suez Canal in 1967 fo about 5/7 years during the 6 day war when Egypt bombed each end of the Suez Canal. (my comments 7 cylinder diesel engines Medic & Megantic. The other ships a lot would have been Australia & NZ runs from the UK. Regards Noel Martin NZ. Ive just checked on google ( Ships caught in the Suez Canal during and after the !967 6 day war ) 14 in total but did NOT include the Delphic as I had always led to believe so sorry about that. Regards once again Noel


----------



## Jason Davis

Jimmy,

I sailed on the Beechmore between Jan 13th and March 22nd 1959 as an AB.
I was also on the Tantallon Castle between April 3rd and October 20th 1959.

If I sailed with your dad I wouldn't remember. Terrible memory!

Jason Davis


----------



## Andy Lavies

Thirty-three ships in six years, of course he wasn't in Bank Line!
Andy


----------



## newjtc71

I sailed on the Catalina Star 1961/1962 i was a engineer, i suspect by the number of ships that your father sailed on he was a pool man, give me your fathers trade and i will look up my records


----------



## Alan Piper

Jason Davis said:


> Tom....
> 
> I was on these ships as an AB on these dates:
> 
> "Beechmore" January - March 1959
> 
> "Tantallon Castle" Apriil 1959 - October 1959
> 
> Sorry, at 72 years of age, I have no recollection of other crew members names.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Jason Davis


Jason,

If you read this please go to 'Old shipmates' forum

Alan Piper


----------

